
The AWS Tax and the Innovator’s Dilemma - jesusmrv
https://medium.com/@jrodthoughts/the-aws-tax-and-the-innovators-dilemma-9bb6735cdecc#.hi7d6irr4
======
PaulHoule
Not so sure what the connection is and why AWS is so special.

Google Cloud and Azure both have compelling offering with a good chunk of
market share. Azure is almost 20ms closer to my house in latency, for one
thing...

